# Phrag. Anthony Omeis



## paphman (Mar 27, 2019)

Here are a couple of shots from one recently in bloom. Named after a good friend of mine.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 27, 2019)

Cute. Where from?


----------



## paphman (Mar 27, 2019)

Most likely from Chuck Acker. It is not mine...maybe Roger will weigh in.


----------



## abapple (Mar 27, 2019)

paphman said:


> Most likely from Chuck Acker. It is not mine...maybe Roger will weigh in.


It's from woodstream. Got a few as small seedlings. This is by far the fastest growing one


----------



## monocotman (Mar 27, 2019)

Very nice, good colour
David


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2019)

1 plant or 2?
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abapple (Mar 27, 2019)

NYEric said:


> 1 plant or 2?
> Thanks for sharing.


 One four growth plant


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 28, 2019)

Love the color!
Thanks


----------



## Gilda (Mar 28, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Mar 28, 2019)

Very nice one!


----------



## abax (Mar 28, 2019)

Dear Roger, do you ever consider selling divisions? I love your taste
in Phrags.


----------



## eaborne (Mar 29, 2019)

Beautiful color!


----------



## Achamore (Apr 2, 2019)

Wonderful colour.


----------

